# Furry/Anthro Anime?



## Naum (Jul 4, 2008)

I tried searching the forums for a thread along these lines, but I haven't found anything yet, so here I am appealing to the community.

Does anyone know of any furry/anthro animes out ATM?  I just got done watching Wolf's Rain, but although it hints strongly at this theme, it really wasn't something I would consider a furry/anthro anime (though it was good and sad nonetheless).  Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## shirei-demon (Jul 4, 2008)

Twelve Kingdoms had some anthro in it, as well as Princess Tutu. But other then that, I don't really know many animes with anthro, sadly.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 4, 2008)

Naum said:


> I tried searching the forums for a thread along these lines, but I haven't found anything yet, so here I am appealing to the community.
> 
> Does anyone know of any furry/anthro animes out ATM?  I just got done watching Wolf's Rain, but although it hints strongly at this theme, it really wasn't something I would consider a furry/anthro anime (though it was good and sad nonetheless).  Thanks for any suggestions!



Ginga Nagareboshi Gin, is a really good, relatively violent series.


----------



## AdamLeisemann (Jul 4, 2008)

Furry seems to be a rare theme in anime, except for occasional kemonomimi, which only really counts as furry under hightly liberal standards (as most of them lack fur/scales/feathers/whatever).


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 4, 2008)

I saw an episode of Bleach with what appeared to be a giant anthro Badger. Bleach is a brilliant series.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 4, 2008)

Onmyou Taisenki is a good anime to watch.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 4, 2008)

KO Beast has several anthros who spend most of their time as people but turn back into anthros when surprised or fighting.

Dragon Drive has a lot of dragons, but Chibi's mini form is really what its worth watching for.

Mini-Goddess 1-4 has a semi-anthro rat as comic relief.

Pon Poko is a great anime about Tanuki (raccoons) who can change shape and attack people with their balls. :3

The Cat Returns is an anime with a bunch of anthro cats.

Porco Rosso is an anime about a pilot who is cursed to look like an an anthro pig.

Spirited Away features a chinese dragon in several scenes.

Twelve Kingdoms has an anthro rat and if I remember, a cat, and a bear, and people who turn into these reindeer like creatures, but really the anthro rat is the main furry thing about it and you see him frequently, but only maybe 10% of the anime has him if that.  It's mostly people.

Bon Bon Lilly has a girl who can change people's ages including her own, and turn into non-anthro animals.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jul 4, 2008)

Gurren-Lagann has some anthros in it, it's an awesome show too

If you don't mind kid stuff there's also Kaiketsu Zorori and the greatly overlooked Animal Yokocho


----------



## Artie (Jul 4, 2008)

_Slayers Try_ has an anthro fox character named Jillas who is a regular throughout that season of the series:






Also, _Slayers Revolution_ looks like it has a furry character as well which can be seen briefly in the opening.  But the first episode of that series just aired only a couple days ago.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jul 4, 2008)

shirei-demon said:


> Twelve Kingdoms had some anthro in it, as well as Princess Tutu. But other then that, I don't really know many animes with anthro, sadly.



Yes watch twelve kingdoms, that show is amazing!


----------



## eevachu (Jul 4, 2008)

Not quite anthro, but Wolf's Rain has wolves who are able to take the form of humans and Fruits Basket has humans that turn into Chinese zodiac animals.  Those are the only _good_ series' I can think of, I'll go ask around my otaku friends and get back to you.

Avatar: The Last Airbender has a few (including a large talking owl), a lot of them are weirdo creatures like my fursona. It's a pseudo-anime though. xD

The only strictly anthro anime I can think of is Juuni Senshi Bakuretsu Eto Ranger, which wasn't all that great.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 5, 2008)

Shining Tears X Wind has a good amount of furry/anthro content. U can watch it on veoh or youtube.


----------



## FurTheWin (Jul 5, 2008)

There is a series I've been trying to find for quite a while now. I'm not sure if it's an anime or if it's more western.

I don't remember much of it, but what little I do remember sticks like glue. I need to find it.

Anyway, heres what I do remember (sort of):
I think it was about a group of anthro tigers.
It was set in a futuristic world.
I think it had space travel.
I think it might have had time travel.
The scene I remember the most, was in a chinese-esque lake/river/swamp. Open water and foggy. I think it was quite well drawn. They where floating around in a typical chinese boat. I don't remember what happened when they went ashore, but I think there was a fight or something.


It's not much, but it's all I can remember.


Edit: I seem to remember that it had some medieval aspects as well, so I may have it all messed up. Please post whatever you might come up with.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 5, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Gurren-Lagann has some anthros in it, it's an awesome show too



Yeah, that's what I was gonna suggest, too. X3

Also, if you like shows with animals in it, I'd suggest Chi's Sweet Home (they have a bunch of episodes with English subtitles on YouTube). It's ridiculously cute.


----------



## Khim (Jul 5, 2008)

Lets see all i know its Wolf Rain, Twelve Kingdom which involve mythical human talking animals with good designs. Ebichu, Keroro, Fruits Basket (one of my favorites), Gulkeeva (an old one but classical). Thats all on my mind


----------



## XoPp (Jul 5, 2008)

lol.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 5, 2008)

tenchi muyo GXP has the "dog faced" people who are this neat canine like anthro

in the original Tenchi Muyo Ryo-oki the cabbit took on an anthro human adult form and child form

there is Murrel the anthro cat from Escaflone and the show and movie also featured these dog like people and the movie had an anthro lion

Asha Clan Clan a sort of cat/tiger woman from Outlawstar

one of the new hack//sign sereies features cat people

the original .hack//sign has Maha the anthro cat character

Fullmetal Alchemist has various chimeras including some human morphs

there is an anthro tanuki and various other random anthros in Inu Yahsa (i would also consider Shippo to be anthro)

and lets not forget Blue submarine #6 which has a huge assortment of anthro sea life


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 5, 2008)

also chopper the deer kid from One Piece

does Plu from Rave Master count? he was err kinda dog like...

digimon had lots of anthro things

some pokemons are very anthro in nature

hello kitty? i dunno they walk upright and wear clothes

there was this one anime, i saw the first 2 eps at a con, about people with various animal ears living in a primative village being attacked by a white tiger and in the end the girl claimed ownership of its cub..i have no clue of the name but i liked it

i also sampled this anime about dogs it was called somethingorother-Weed about a young dog named Weed and the hardships his pack goes through


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 5, 2008)

Montana Jones is also a Furry Anime.


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 5, 2008)

In Bleach, one of the captains, Is a furry.

Sanjin A massive fox/wolf dude 
he is preety cool.


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 5, 2008)

There is one I know that's a bit on the old side (1995): Wild Knights Gulkeeva (or "Juu Senshi GARUKIIBA" in Japanese). It only lasted one season, and although a second season was hinted at, it never materialized. It has never been formally released in the US. Those Anime viewers more worldly than myself say the animation is sub-par, making a U.S. release a virtual impossibility. A bootleg of the series finally appeared with English subtitles, but the translation gets a bit spotty. You can tell different people translated different episodes... some better than others.

A decent description as to what it's all about is here. There are still Torrents for the series available.


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 5, 2008)

Princess Mononoke has talking wolves and boars. Doesn't strictly count, but it's an awesome movie and you should watch it anyway.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 5, 2008)

There are several animes which have a couple furries in them, but there are not specific furry animes as of yet. (Trying to make a furry series of my own actually)

Oh, actually, there is 'Kaiketsu Zorori'.


----------



## Gutierrez (Jul 5, 2008)

Surprised I haven't seen anyone mention Hyper Police on here.  It;s set in the cuty of beasts, so just about everyone is some type of animal-monster mix.  And not too bad of a series.


----------



## Frostflame (Jul 5, 2008)

One that is not well known, Onmyou Taisenki. Lots of furry/anthro characters ^^ (it is subbed)


----------



## Canaanchaos (Jul 29, 2008)

I can think of a few...
Of the ones previously stated, Digimon, Kaiketsu Zorori, and Onmyou Taisenki are the best. XxxHolic and Tsubasa have mild references through it. You could include Tail Concerto if anime-like games are allowed. Otherwise, Darkstalkers and a few references in Final Fantasy Unlimited.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 29, 2008)

Ranma 1/2 comes to mind.  Ranma's father turns into a giant panda when he gets splashed with cold water (ranma turns from a boy into a redheaded girl).  Not strictly anthro, but it's funny as heck, especially when Saotome senior just gives up on turning back human and communicates by holding up signs.  It's martial arts, with other people turning into animals, but it's also rated 18+ for nudity.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 29, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I saw an episode of Bleach with what appeared to be a giant anthro Badger. Bleach is a brilliant series.



Yeah, Bleach has a character named Sajin Komamura. He's an anthro canine. ^^


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 29, 2008)

Utawarerumono (sp?) features the main populace having dog ears and tails.  It's a really good anime on top of that!


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2008)

Legendz.

Also,



Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Gurren-Lagann



I think I love you.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 30, 2008)

mm, Shounen Omyouji?

Also, this thread is so nostalgic.


----------



## Loke (Jul 30, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> In Bleach, one of the captains, Is a furry.
> 
> Sanjin A massive fox/wolf dude
> he is preety cool.


Yeah...Komomura...too bad he _never does anything ever_ *grumbles*


----------



## Magikian (Jul 30, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> In Bleach, one of the captains, Is a furry.
> 
> Sanjin A massive fox/wolf dude
> he is preety cool.



BANKAI!
KOKOJO TENGEN MYO-OH!

I watch too much... xD

He gets owned by Zaraki though. (From what I can remember.)


----------



## Loke (Jul 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> BANKAI!
> KOKOJO TENGEN MYO-OH!
> 
> I watch too much... xD
> ...


Nah, he gets owned by Aizen when he uses Hadou #90 Kurohitsugi on him...got 1 shotted.  Before anyone says anything, yes I am ashamed for actually remembering that.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Didn't you know the anime community hates furries?


----------



## Magikian (Jul 31, 2008)

Loke said:


> Nah, he gets owned by Aizen when he uses Hadou #90 Kurohitsugi on him...got 1 shotted.  Before anyone says anything, yes I am ashamed for actually remembering that.



But he fought Zaraki at least once.. and a damn awesome fight it was.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 31, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> Didn't you know the anime community hates furries?



I guess I shouldn't have said that I'm a furry on Anime Crazy then. x.x


----------



## Mrfurry (Jul 31, 2008)

i dont know if this counts but i like swat catz the thing i dont like from there is that almost all is a cat even the monsters

ps just forget my username


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jul 31, 2008)

I just stumbled across this anime yesterday and I thought it was pretty interesting.  The main characters are human, but there are a lot of furry characters.

http://anime-media.com/category/world-destruction/


----------



## Delcatty (Jul 31, 2008)

Hamtaro 
PokÃ©mon 
Digimon 
Di Gi Charat 
InuYasha
Dragonball/Z/GT (There's anthros in it but you don't seem them often)
Sonic X
Ranma 1/2 (The characters in the show transform into animals)


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow I'm amazed this hasn't been mentioned yet. Its not a popular anime tho, so I don't blame you.







Night on the Galactic Railroad.

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/buried-treasure/2006-12-21


Awesome idea for a thread. I need to check out some of these animes


----------



## Lukar (Aug 4, 2008)

This isn't an anime (Although an anime of it would be awesome), but the other day I started reading a manga called +Anima. The +Anima are people with the powers of animals. Cooro, the main character, has crow wings, while Shinri, another one of the main people, has a bear arm.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 5, 2008)

I suggest *Damekko Doubutsu*, it's all about people disguised as animals, though they do take the role of the animal.. dunno, really strange and really stupid, good to pass the time though. 

*Chi's Sweet Home* was also mentioned a few pages back, it's about a kitten growing up, I really like that one. 

They can both be watched at crunchyroll


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 5, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> Didn't you know the anime community hates furries?



yet 75% of them wear cat ears and a tail... 

not to mention, you can't really watch anime without spotting at least 1 anthro character. do you count Neko's? 

I guess bleach as far as I know has one of the most anthro's. I love the teddy bear! (sry, dunno his name)


----------



## Loke (Aug 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yet 75% of them wear cat ears and a tail...
> 
> not to mention, you can't really watch anime without spotting at least 1 anthro character. do you count Neko's?
> 
> I guess bleach as far as I know has one of the most anthro's. I love the teddy bear! (sry, dunno his name)


Kon never does anything either.  They need to mix it up and get some of the characters in there that just stand around like decorations.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

Does Sonic X count as a Furry Anime? SOnic and most of the characters are anthros. If I am right then I would suggest thats how


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 5, 2008)

Drakeclaw said:


> Does Sonic X count as a Furry Anime? SOnic and most of the characters are anthros. If I am right then I would suggest thats how



oh please T.T... sonic is the one that TURNED me furry! so of course he's a furry! xD

he's also sexy none the less ^.^


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Aug 5, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> not to mention, you can't really watch anime without spotting at least 1 anthro character. do you count Neko's?



Heh... nekos are the pussy versions of furries.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 5, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> Heh... nekos are the pussy versions of furries.



hm... wow... seeing as how my name starts at neko... awkward... 

seriously, only nekogirls are the "pussy versions" neko boys rule! (loveless!)


----------



## Kanrei (Oct 25, 2008)

Tamala 2010 is with Anthros. ^^ This Anime maybe is a little bit crazy, but I like it.





If you also like Manga/Manhwa, then I recommend you The great Catsby. I don`t know, if this Manhwa is released in english.






@FrisbeeRolf

Here there don`t... It`s more the opposite way around, that some furries don`t liked anime people...


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 25, 2008)

Jhetmonev said:


> I just stumbled across this anime yesterday and I thought it was pretty interesting. The main characters are human, but there are a lot of furry characters.
> 
> http://anime-media.com/category/world-destruction/


 
I just saw a little bit of it and I think I might like it, as long as it has some badass fights it'll keep me intertained XD


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 25, 2008)

FurTheWin said:


> There is a series I've been trying to find for quite a while now. I'm not sure if it's an anime or if it's more western.
> 
> I don't remember much of it, but what little I do remember sticks like glue. I need to find it.
> 
> ...


 
You could be talking about anything of Johji Manabe's. He did a lot of work involving anthros and sometimes space, even though they were not the main focus. The one I'm thinking of is _Outlanders_, but I don't know the rest. It's only 48 minutes long, though, from my encyclopedia of every anime ever released, so I don't think it's a series...
Also, has anyone ever heard of Osama Tezuka's _Baghi_? It revolves around two people in it, a human and a blue panther furry. Her name is Baghi, supposedly because Tezuka's inspiration for her was Bagheera from the Jungle Book. She is the descendant of a genetically engineered panther, and is the most blatant furry I've ever seen in any anime. Also, it chronicles their relationship over the years, and even though I've never seen it, I heard they're in love in the movie, and share kisses... :wink:
Anyway, it's a full-length movie, and I'm not sure if it's released in English.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 25, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Gurren-Lagann has some anthros in it, it's an awesome show too
> 
> If you don't mind kid stuff there's also Kaiketsu Zorori and the greatly overlooked Animal Yokocho


Ahh! I love Animal Yokocho so much! X3 And Kaiketsu Zorori is good too.


Now, this list is going to be a little long. I hope you don't mind... The ones with asterisks are ones I think are worth checking out.

*Calimero*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcsJdCjr0aA

*Kenka no Ato Wa*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK2QbcSZOt8

*Uchi no Tama Shirimasenka?*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PnDKWGa-3o

** Nyanda Kamen*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP3elJ3rlQQ

** Onegai My Melody* (on its fourth series; the latest series has the most anthros because it takes place in MyMelo's world)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or2Qu_LqnwI

** Happy Happy Clover*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAbHNDuNDtU

*Don Chuck Monogatari* (aka Don Chuck Castoro)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERAx9-UAHk8

*Anderson Monogatari*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFcYMVRjkFU

*Shima Shima Tora no Shimajirou* (Mainly known outside of Japan for the "crazy Japanese how to poop" video. I'm pretty sure the entire anime isn't like that though.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy4htYq9WgA

*Sugarbunnies Chocola!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NeaabX0whk

*Hello Kitty anime and Kero Kero Keroppi anime*

** Unico*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liCToXWQv1I

** Jungle Tatei / Kimba the White Lion / Jungle Emperor Leo* (Known as the anime The Lion King ripped off)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtlknKihtwg

*Midori no Makibo*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVAVQAUbF9w

** Hare Toki Doki Buta* (aka Tokyo Pig)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nARKx_R3nFA

*Tonde Buurin*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zuaf40_15_M

EDIT: Another one I guess might count is the Animal Crossing movie


----------



## Kanrei (Oct 26, 2008)

In Hinotori from Osamu Tezuka there`s also an story, which a wolfheaded man appears.


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 26, 2008)

Are you guys for real, that you actually forgot about the great Samurai Pizza Cats??? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samurai_Pizza_Cats

Also, it's not Japanese so it doesn't really count as "anime" anime, but also Sonic the Hedgehog SatAM. Which is still fucking win to this day.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 26, 2008)

I love Samurai Pizza Cats! <3

Wolf's Rain is something of a "werewolf" anime, so I like it.


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 26, 2008)

Nightweaver said:


> Are you guys for real, that you actually forgot about the great Samurai Pizza Cats???
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samurai_Pizza_Cats
> 
> Also, it's not Japanese so it doesn't really count as "anime" anime, but also Sonic the Hedgehog SatAM. Which is still fucking win to this day.


 
Wasn't Samurai Pizza Cats the parody one where they made fun of themselves being dubbed directly to English? Ya know, the scene where they got a note in Japanese and freaked out?


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 26, 2008)

Amadeus_Raphiel said:


> Wasn't Samurai Pizza Cats the parody one where they made fun of themselves being dubbed directly to English? Ya know, the scene where they got a note in Japanese and freaked out?



That's the show, I remember that scene too. Such win, *especially* considering I was watching it in 1991 when my still-forming adolescent brain was unaccustomed to that level of self-parody and lulz.


----------



## Kanrei (Oct 27, 2008)

Brave Story have also many Anthro-characters. ^^


----------



## chad313 (Oct 29, 2008)

i feel you your pain 

im trying to make a anthro furry anime my self 

it wounld be nice if you or anyone can help

the link below list all the details
http://www.thefurryforum.com/forums/index.php?topic=5435.0;topicseen

Thanks everyone


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd highly reccomend the series Onmyou Taisenki. It's horribly underated, and needs more love. And I swear, I don't just say that as a furry >>

The movie "The Cat Returns" has recently become one of my favorite anime movies. Honestly the most fun I have had with a movie in a while, and it has a great cast of characters.

K.O. Beast/K.O. Century Beast features characters that turn into anthros (A Tiger, Eagle and Mermaid to be exact), and it's kinda fun, but you REALLY can't go in expecting too much. Watch it for the fun, not for theamazing story and pacing, because there isn't much in either of those categories.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 4, 2008)

KingdomBlade said:


> I'd highly reccomend the series Onmyou Taisenki. It's horribly underated, and needs more love. And I swear, I don't just say that as a furry >>
> 
> The movie "The Cat Returns" has recently become one of my favorite anime movies. Honestly the most fun I have had with a movie in a while, and it has a great cast of characters.
> 
> K.O. Beast/K.O. Century Beast features characters that turn into anthros (A Tiger, Eagle and Mermaid to be exact), and it's kinda fun, but you REALLY can't go in expecting too much. Watch it for the fun, not for theamazing story and pacing, because there isn't much in either of those categories.


 
Whats that? I never heard of it but if you can put up a link so I can see whatcha talking about


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 4, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Whats that? I never heard of it but if you can put up a link so I can see whatcha talking about



http://www.hunters-guild.org/ko/

It's a pretty obscure series, so this is kinda the best I can do (Wiki didn't even have pictures :/). I'd say it's worth renting once, and it's cheap enough on Amazon to buy just to check it out (Each disk was like, two bucks last I checked).

Like I said, it's nothing amazing, but it's fun. Most definately fanart-able.

You know the baron from "The Cat Returns" first appears in an earlier Ghibli film, but the name of it escapes me right now. Might be worth checking out (It IS a Ghibli film after all!).


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 4, 2008)

KingdomBlade said:


> http://www.hunters-guild.org/ko/
> 
> It's a pretty obscure series, so this is kinda the best I can do (Wiki didn't even have pictures :/). I'd say it's worth renting once, and it's cheap enough on Amazon to buy just to check it out (Each disk was like, two bucks last I checked).
> 
> ...


 
Alright I'll check it out then, I don't mind if its funny and what not but I'm more into intense battles and crazy fights with plenty of violence to keep me intertained but if it has humor in it then I'll love it too XD


----------



## Telnac (Nov 4, 2008)

Probably already been mentioned, but I picked up _.Hack_ this last weekend (loving it so far) and half the characters are at furs (well, at least having ears & tails but many having more traits than just that.)


----------



## nek0chan (Nov 4, 2008)

i don't know if it was mentioned but wolf's rain is pritty good.
but slightly depressing


----------



## redlolz (Jun 2, 2014)

Naum said:


> I tried searching the forums for a thread along these lines, but I haven't found anything yet, so here I am appealing to the community.
> 
> Does anyone know of any furry/anthro animes out ATM?  I just got done watching Wolf's Rain, but although it hints strongly at this theme, it really wasn't something I would consider a furry/anthro anime (though it was good and sad nonetheless).  Thanks for any suggestions!



Try Samurai Pizza Cats.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 3, 2014)

It's not a series, but wolf children is pretty well animated and has anthros, if you count werewolves as anthros. But be warned, you will cry.


----------



## Kimjoy (Jun 3, 2014)

Would this count? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o12EZoGBwUM


----------



## Owlfeather (Jun 22, 2014)

_Meittantei Holmes _aka _Sherlock Hound_ was at least a Japanese production (well, co-made with an Italian company) and has the folks of Sherlock Holmes as furries (mostly dogs, but Holmes himself is actually a fox and professor Moriarty is a wolf, IIRC).

http://youtu.be/O6SoRv5pFMA


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 22, 2014)

there are plenty of furry characters in anime but I don't know any with them as the stars


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 22, 2014)

Nightweaver said:


> Are you guys for real, that you actually forgot about the great Samurai Pizza Cats???
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samurai_Pizza_Cats
> 
> Also, it's not Japanese so it doesn't really count as "anime" anime, but also Sonic the Hedgehog SatAM. Which is still fucking win to this day.



Actually it is, the American company that got its hands on the video just ad-libbed the entire script.


----------



## Tigurz (Jun 22, 2014)

Lukar said:


> This isn't an anime (Although an anime of it would be awesome), but the other day I started reading a manga called +Anima. The +Anima are people with the powers of animals. Cooro, the main character, has crow wings, while Shinri, another one of the main people, has a bear arm.


ooh +Anima is a great manga... One of my favorites! I know No Game No Life has animal-people in it, the anime's still coming out right now, but currently they're fighting the werebeasts.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jun 23, 2014)

> Pon Poko is a great anime about Tanuki (raccoons) who can change shape and attack people with their balls. :3



I watched that a month ago and I'm surprised as hell that Hayao Miyazaki left that in.

Then again I'm not surprised that it's only on DVD and never made it to TV.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 23, 2014)

Im not sure if this counts but didn't the original dragon ball have some furries. They kinda played a role of citizens of this weird version of earth. I am not sure why they got rid of them in DBZ. From memory there was a henchman from the main bad guy named shu...search him up. To be hohnest the trio back in that show was way to similiar to team rocket from pokemon. And the mayor of...west city i think it was, was a blue fox . I did a little background check on shu, he is a ninja dog ( mistaken for a fox by fans) who appears by the side of mai. This was made for a food joke. Shu in the original manga is also known as soba. He appears briefly in dbz and appears again in gt. He is also a playable character in a large amount of games. Shu is seen as anthropomorphic character. Sorry would of got a photo of him but i cant put up images through my tablet


----------



## Nathaniel Jack (Jun 23, 2014)

Sherlock Hound!!


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jun 23, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Im not sure if this counts but didn't the original dragon ball have some furries. They kinda played a role of citizens of this weird version of earth. I am not sure why they got rid of them in DBZ. From memory there was a henchman from the main bad guy named shu...search him up. To be hohnest the trio back in that show was way to similiar to team rocket from pokemon. And the mayor of...west city i think it was, was a blue fox . I did a little background check on shu, he is a ninja dog ( mistaken for a fox by fans) who appears by the side of mai. This was made for a food joke. Shu in the original manga is also known as soba. He appears briefly in dbz and appears again in gt. He is also a playable character in a large amount of games. Shu is seen as anthropomorphic character. Sorry would of got a photo of him but i cant put up images through my tablet



Don't forget Master Carrot, the Rabbit from the Moon.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 23, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> Don't forget Master Carrot, the Rabbit from the Moon.



Oh yeah i forgot about him, that episode started the bunny eared bulma fetish thing i see a lot.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jun 23, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Oh yeah i forgot about him, that episode started the bunny eared bulma fetish thing i see a lot.



I really only knew of him cuz of Game Center CX, Arino challenged the NES Dragonball game.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 29, 2014)

There was one called 'sands of destruction' in which the world was dominated by 'beast men' and humans were a lesser species that were slaves. That's the only true anthro one i could think of. I personally liked it...but I heard many didn't like the voiceacting, story etc. and it was based off a game which was apparently better and apparently didn't make Kyrie a wimp.

Ginga densetsu weed and something something gin are both animes that have dogs...so ferals, and wolf's rain is a popular one with shapeshifter wolves, and fruits basket with shapeshifting zodiac animals.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Also the movie Okami Kedono Ame Yuki/Wolf Children Ame and Yuki has wolf shapeshifting too, but there were a few scenes where they half turned, and the whole thing was very interesting in how they animated transformations


----------



## Cassafrass (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for this thread! I've been curious about finding some anime with anthro characters in it. Now I have some anime to look up! XD


----------



## TatzelThess (Jul 10, 2014)

Log Horizon is one I've been watching with my sibs.  It has an anthro cat as one of the main group.  There are lots of the cat people and a bunch of side characters with animal ears and tails.  The animation quality isn't outstanding, but I find it pretty enjoyable.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 10, 2014)

Just watch Space Dandy. Meow is all you need. Praise the Meow. All hail the smelly space cat!


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 7, 2014)

TatzelThess said:


> Log Horizon is one I've been watching with my sibs.  It has an anthro cat as one of the main group.  There are lots of the cat people and a bunch of side characters with animal ears and tails.  The animation quality isn't outstanding, but I find it pretty enjoyable.


I love the anthro cat! His name is Nyanta, and he's my new avatar.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 7, 2014)

From the New World (Shinsekai Yori) Has a race of furrys in it and they're pretty central to the plot. Its set 1000 years in the future where humanity has evolved to have psychic power, and the story revolves around the fragile society they have created through strict social conditioning. In it the humans rule over a race of evolved naked mole rat creatures that regard the humans with their psychic abilities as Gods and are quickly beginning to outgrow their masters. The anime has a very Island of Dr. Moreau feel to it in many ways. It's excellent.


----------

